# Timeshare Marketplace questions



## whatsburning (Mar 16, 2012)

When searching through the different areas of the marketplace, I notice names/user names/identifiers of the poster is not listed or included on the ad.  Is this specifically to protect the poster?  The reason I'm asking is that there are a couple of rentals wanted ads I want to respond to but don't know if the ads are legit or not.  Am I safe to assume the poster really wants someplace to stay at, or what?

Second question:  I answered an ad four days ago, but have not had a reply.  This leads me to fear the marketplace (see first question) as I would think I would at least get a response either yes or no, right?  Is it common practice not to respond to a response to your ad?  Are fellow TUGers that primitive?

Lastly, I'm wondering how many TUGers actually use the marketplace?  I thought there would be many more listings but am disappointed that there aren't more.  I guess when I joined up, I was expecting to see just this overflow of resorts available... Oh well, I will still utilize the marketplace for what it is to the best of my advantage, to the benefit of all of us, of course.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 16, 2012)

1.  all ads are posted by paying TUG members.  yes there is no contact info listed publicly on the ads for sellers protection.

2. not always, some people simply dont respond (especially if their ad is no longer valid...ie sold/rented)

3. there are between 4 and 5 thousand ads posted at any given time, this number would be much higher (ie other sites) if we didnt automatically remove ads after 3 months.  We do this to prevent stale ads from filling the marketplace merely to make the ad counts look higher.

also note that more people should post wish ads if they want resales or rentals, a good number of people who read the marketplace will fill orders for wish ads with points they have...vs listing an ad for every possible resort they can get a reservation for.

Ive used the wish ads every single year, and never once not gotten a response offering me a rental for what I was looking for =)


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 19, 2012)

1.  I wasn't specifically looking for contact info... just who posted it so I can see if the poster is a legit TUGer or just a one time visitor kinda thing.  Makes me feel more secure if I'm dealing with people who have been doing this for a while vs. one who may be shady...

2. So there's no way of knowing if the ads are current or not?  How about putting a "date placed" on the listing screen?  That way, it would show more easily if an ad is current (within the past week) or not?

3.  Are these marketplace ads being used to track values or rental rates?  Is that why it is listed for three months?  How about making the listing timeframe shorter so the poster HAS to repost it if it's still available, and thus making the ad current again?


----------



## presley (Mar 19, 2012)

Regarding #2 - as a poster in the marketplace, I did have trouble finding my messages in the beginning.  I now see how to do it, but maybe the person you messaged hasn't seen that they have a message.  Or, perhaps they are away and not checking email.  

As far as checking how old an ad it, you can see when the ad will expire.  That can help tell how old an ad is.  At any rate, if something was no longer available, I would assume that the ad would be removed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 19, 2012)

whatsburning said:


> 1.  I wasn't specifically looking for contact info... just who posted it so I can see if the poster is a legit TUGer or just a one time visitor kinda thing.  Makes me feel more secure if I'm dealing with people who have been doing this for a while vs. one who may be shady...



maybe we can come up with a "ads posted counter or something"...like ebay seller feedback...ill think about it a bit.



> 2. So there's no way of knowing if the ads are current or not?  How about putting a "date placed" on the listing screen?  That way, it would show more easily if an ad is current (within the past week) or not?



all ads have an expiration date on them, back that up 3 months and itll tell you when it was posted.



> 3.  Are these marketplace ads being used to track values or rental rates?  Is that why it is listed for three months?  How about making the listing timeframe shorter so the poster HAS to repost it if it's still available, and thus making the ad current again?



all COMPLETED listings go into the price history tab of the resort in question...ads that expire do not.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

As the Timeshare Marketplace is not part of the Bulletin Board, I've moved this to the _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, I realize now that I just have to subtract three months from the expiration date to see how current the ad is - Duh!

I'd still like to see the posting time shortened a little so members have to update their listings once in a while.  Like you said, some people just don't respond whether their ad is still available or not.

Thanks for the responses.  Keep up the great site!


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 2, 2012)

*Bargain basement points*

I was wondering why we can never find HGVC points on the Bargain basement section?

Does that mean HGVC is always applying the ROFR or HGVC points is a hotter commodities than the rest of the programs?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 2, 2012)

bargain basement ads only display ads priced below $500


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 17, 2012)

whatsburning said:


> ...I'd still like to see the posting time shortened a little so members have to update their listings once in a while.  Like you said, some people just don't respond whether their ad is still available or not.
> 
> Thanks for the responses.  Keep up the great site!



I would not like to see the time shortened.  

We get 25 ads per year and every time we have to renew we are using one of our free ad. (This won't affect me now but will for those with many properties to advertise.)


----------

